# More shop photos



## modelbuff (Jan 28, 2009)

Here are more shop photos


----------



## kustomkb (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice shop, I like the lazy boy, I used to have a couch and coffee table but ran out of room and they had to go.

How do you like that shooting star?


----------



## Maryak (Feb 20, 2009)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> Very nice shop



Ditto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Hal (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice shop. You must speed a fair bit of time in it, I see you have a stove and a frig. 

Who made the little surface grinder, nice home shop size.

Hal


----------



## Bernd (Feb 20, 2009)

STOVE! FRIDG! Shop?

That's not a shop. That's a very comfortable "Dog House". Rof}

And one I won't mind being in all the time. :big:

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Feb 20, 2009)

I hadn't noticed the fridge.
What Ya got in there modelbuff?
Your too far south for it to be harboring 
Genesee beer but I'm flexible! 

Nice looking shop! 

Rick


----------



## Bernd (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Rick, Genesse Beer? YUK!

Thought you had better taste than that. Rof}

I don't think they've made that up here in years.

Bernd


----------



## modelbuff (Feb 24, 2009)

In reply to your questions the Shooting Star digital readout is an excellent tool. The surface grinder is missing it's tag. The stove is my powdercoat oven. And the fridge has my lunch and snacks. There are 3 cans of beer in the fridge left over from my daughter's wedding which was held in June of 2006.


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 24, 2009)

The grinder in the photo looks like a Delta Universal tool and cutter grinder. I have one, its quite a useful machine. I also have a mag chuck and use it as a simple surface grinder, but it really shines in some of the setups for tool grinding.


----------



## Noitoen (Feb 25, 2009)

modelbuff  said:
			
		

> There are 3 cans of beer in the fridge left over from my daughter's wedding which was held in June of 2006.



Now you buy beer in bottles. :big: :big: :big:


----------



## rake60 (Feb 25, 2009)

Well now, unless you are fond skunk musk scent, you probably don't want to
open those cans. LOL

Still a great looking shop!

Rick


----------



## Hal (Feb 25, 2009)

How does your powdercoating turn out? How hard is it to do?

How many member are in your model club? 

I haven't made it to one of your shows yet, maybe this year.

Hal


----------



## modelbuff (Feb 26, 2009)

Powdercoating is easy as long as you have a sandblaster to prepare the parts. The results are excellent. There are about 320 members in the club. The show this year is on September 19th. One day only, with setup on friday the 18th.


----------



## modelbuff (Feb 26, 2009)

Typo in the last message 20 members not 320.


----------

